# Good Coil Spring Info



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Some of you may find this useful, which is a MOOG spring catalog showing all their specs on coil springs...

Moog Suspension Parts - Universal Coil Springs

Like many here, I was struggling with ride height. My car had some super duty cut-offs in the rear, and overall, sat somewhat like a 4x4 crossover.

I installed the GTO "convertible" coils in the back, but the front was still sitting at 11.5", compared to a factory height of about 9.5" (.5" was from my taller 15" tires). The car now had too much of the low-rider look. Since I had no idea what spring was in the front, I purchased the Moog 5244 replacement front coils. They looked identical to my current springs, so I had them rated at my local race shop. The Moogs came in at 325lbs, where my old springs came in at 300lbs. For practicle purposes, the same spring. Did not make sense to install the Moogs, since I would not change a thing.

Although not highly recommended, I decided to cut 3/4 of a coil from my old springs. This dropped the front a good 1" or so. The car has a pretty good stance now, so I will run with it and see how it goes. I doubt that cutting 3/4 of a coil will have a big impact on ride quality. Hopefully will be taking it for a test drive today if the weather clears...

If I wanted to spend more time on this, a guy could probably find the "right" spring in the Moog catalog based on the specs provided. That will be option #2 if the cut spring does not work out well.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks right where it should be to me....:cheers


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Just took it for a quick drive, and as expected, no noticable difference in ride quality with the cut coils. Actually rides smoother now that it has the correct rear springs. I would now like a set of Redline tires, but cant justify replacing the new goodyears it came with. They look ok, but i am not a big fan of white letters like I was 25 years ago


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

When I wanted to eliminate air shocks and those awful twisted knuckles that someone stuck in my coil springs I talked to TRW customer service tech and gave them what height I wanted from ground to bottom of car behind front wheel and at rear wheel and they gave me a part number and it worked out great. Now that was in 1995 so not sure about now.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

Moog link is not good to compare springs since it never identifies what spring ends a particular car model had originally, so you know to look for when changing.


----------

